
A Relational Model of Data for Large Shared Data Banks (1970) [pdf] - tosh
https://www.seas.upenn.edu/~zives/03f/cis550/codd.pdf
======
greenyoda
This is the paper that first introduced the concept of the relational
database.

You can read about the history of relational databases here:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relational_database#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relational_database#History)

It took almost a decade for the first commercial relational database to
appear: "In 1974, IBM began developing System R, a research project to develop
a prototype RDBMS. However, the first commercially available RDBMS was Oracle,
released in 1979 by Relational Software, now Oracle Corporation."

